# fighting fish found dead



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

this morning went to feed fish and it was dead. he looked fine last night. had him for about 4 months. none of my fish have nipped him or anything. checked his body when i got him out and all his skin was fine. no infeetion that i could see. had my water checked at lfs 2 days ago and said it was good.i do water changes every 5 days. use gravel hoover and add stress zyme and stress coat. havent lost a fish for over 6 months. can anyone help atall?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Maybe he was just old? You've had him 4 months, but any clue how old he was when you got him? 
Old timers call it mystery death, when one dies for no apparent reason. Most of us do not have the equipment and microscopes to do autopsies. 

Sorry about your Betta


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i got no idea how old he was. he seemed to be fully grown. my guess he was over a year old.


----------

